# Seagull Century 2011



## Tommy Walker

Registration is now open. http://www.teambeacon.com/seagull/ride/registration.asp


----------



## pmf

First century I ever did. I've done it 18 times in a row. Not the most interesting terrain, but a good first one since its so flat. My wife and I have made a ritual of it. Stay at the same hotel at Ocean City the night before, eat a Neptune burrito at the same Mexican place the night before, Layton's dippin donuts for breakfast, and buy a couple giant pumpkins on the way home.


----------



## BlueWheels

I was thinking about doing it, but have been hearing a lot of negative reviews when I ask around about it. People are saying the sand is no fun and cold rain is too common for the ride. Any truth to this or are people just complaining?


----------



## pmf

It's usually Columbus Day weekend in October (this year its the week after), so it can be hit or miss. I do wish they'd have it a month earlier. I've done it 18 times in a row, and there's been some nasty rides in there -- 2006 stands out as really nasty. Overall though, the weather is usually pretty nice. It's cool in the morning, but warms up to the mid-70's to 80's by the afternoon. 

It's not the most interesting century in the world, but I do it every year because its the first one I ever did. It can be crowded at the start, but after 15-20 miles, people thin out.

Sand? One of the stops is Assateague Island and there is some sand in the parking lot and near the food/water tables. It never bothered me much. Alot of people take their shoes off and wade into the ocean. I think there's an alternate route that doesn't go to the island. But you have to go to the island -- it's the traditional route. They occasionally offer an alternate route, but I never consider it.


----------



## Tommy Walker

Yes, as pmf says, hit or miss on the weather and sand is not an issue. You want the Assateague route because the island is the treat. Last year it was on the 9th and the weather was perfect, started off chilly and then got into the 70's and perhaps the 80's.


----------



## ebtromba

I think I will do this, as it may be my first century.


----------



## pmf

ebtromba said:


> I think I will do this, as it may be my first century.


It's a good first century to do. It's flat, well supported and there's tons of riders, so you won't make a wrong turn, or worry about spotting road markers. Do the traditional route that goes to the island. Do some long rides this summer to prepare.


----------



## cski

*which route is flatter ???*

Or hillier, for that matter ? Trying to figure out from sponsor website but can't surmise any difference.


----------



## pmf

cski said:


> Or hillier, for that matter ? Trying to figure out from sponsor website but can't surmise any difference.


It's flat as a pancake out there. The only thing that could be construed as a hill is the bridge to Assateague Island. Maybe the interstate overpass ...

It can get windy out there, but since you're riding a 100 mile circle, you're going to get both a headwind and a tailwind. 

Do the traditional route.


----------



## KWL

cski said:


> Or hillier, for that matter ? Trying to figure out from sponsor website but can't surmise any difference.


Someone posted a mapmyride for the century route. The chart makes it look like it is very hilly until you note the Y-axis range is 0 - 80 feet. There won't be much difference between the metric and full century.


----------



## pmf

That's a funny map. Looks like a tough stage race until you look at the vertical axis. 

I've done at least a hundred centuries in the area, and nothing is as flat as the eastern shore. The only thing that can make it hard is a strong wind. I recall the remnants of a hurricane going through there in 2006. The wind was so strong that I was in my small chain ring, almost at the top of my cassette, going maybe 13 mph and I was passing lots of people. At one point, I looked back and there must have been 20 guys drafting me. There was so much sand blowing on Assateague that I turned around and left instead of taking a break. Usually, its not like that. I can only recall 3-4 times out of the 18 times I've ridden it where the weather was really bad. That said, I wish they'd do it a month earlier.


----------

